# Please Leave Me Alone



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

I have this co-worker that just won't leave me alone at work. Let me tell you the story. He is this guy that is like 30 years old and I get along with older people, so you know I would hang out and talk with him. After a while, I kind of figured out he isn't the best person to be around. He and another co-worker smoke weed on break and pretend like no one can smell it. I have nothing against people that do it, but that isn't for me. All they did was gossip about people and he actually ended up getting accused with sexually harassing a bunch of girls at my work. I was his friend so I was like, oh that sucks.
Then though he started flirting with me and I went out my comfort zone and was telling him how I have a boyfriend and he really needs to stop, but he just won't. He's gotten to the point where he'll make really sexual comments to me and at first it was okay. It was like a comment. But then he started like smacking my butt and stuff like that. 
He has been reported for things like this, but management won't do anything about it. And I'm looking for a new job, but until then I can't really get away from him because I have to work to live. So I've just been trying to avoid him, but he just won't leave me alone. I don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

You should not have to take that kind of harassment. If the management you're filing complaints to does nothing, go above their head. Go to HR. If nothing, go to the corporate office. It's against FEDERAL LAW to sexually harass somebody in the work place.

If they still do nothing, you have a legal option to sue the company.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Report this to your Boss if he makes you uncomfortable.


----------

